# My Two Go For Their Ops Today



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been preparing for months but there is always something that goes wrong at the last minute. I can't remove their hay racks from their indoor crates. I have had to line their pet carriers with hay, instead of their nice soft plush pet cushions.

I will buy a couple more hay racks today so I can at least bring them home tomorrow in comfort.

I am taking their pellets in sandwich boxes, which are clearly labeled. I am also taking two types of their favourite herbs and a bag of their usual hay. I will leave the hay in the car and ask if they want to use it. I will also ask if the buns can use the cushions in their pens for a bit of comfort. Never done this before so I hope the vets will understand.

I'm just killing a bit of time on here, as I am going round in circles with all the what ifs, its actually making me feel quite ill.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Think positive - unfortunately they need to be neutered and they have to go through ops.
I keep my fingers crossed that they recover quickly.
Let us know when they are after ops.
Take care- I know is very emotional to leave them in vets but like I would suggest to stay calm if you can as buns would feel something is going on.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck then!!! You missed chocolate and wine off your list....for you, not the rabbits btw!! :wink: comfort food!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have never been in such a state as I was this morning, I think it was the lack of confidence from the other vet about the high risk the op posed to Barney due to his age I really wasn't sure I was doing the right thing.

First hurdle over, Barney is fit/healthy enough for the op. He is of no higher risk than Betty.

They are giving them both their vaccines, its about this time of year I get Barney done so might as well do it all at the same time. While they are under GA they are going to check their teeth I asked them to do that as it makes sense, to get as much check as possible while they are there.

I have come away feeling confident and relaxed. The vets only needed the animals. Seriously I had packed them a suitcase, albeit a large shopping bag.

Chocolates and wine - dam I knew there was something I'd forgot. 

Unfortunately a young lady brought her rabbit to the vet but she knows there is only a slim chance of bringing her little one home. She could hardly talk, awful for her. I am anxious but not crying upset but I had all on holding my tears back. It made me feel normal and not a silly old woman. Hubby made me smile as he said you are not silly - cheeky begger. 

I have to ring them between 3:30 and 4:00 this afternoon.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I have never been in such a state as I was this morning, I think it was the lack of confidence from the other vet about the high risk the op posed to Barney due to his age I really wasn't sure I was doing the right thing.
> 
> First hurdle over, Barney is fit/healthy enough for the op. He is of no higher risk than Betty.
> 
> ...


Whats wrony with this woman bunny?
I was taking Funky to vet for his massive ops on his stomach-I could not hold tears-I was crying out loud!the way vet told me stuff it seemed like he had slim chances!i went to work and they send me home as I could not stop crying-than other vet who was going to operate on funky called me and said not to worry and even if is the worse he make sure I will see funky (they thought it was cancer) and have time with him!he made me feel so much better-he said (I never forget) he will call about 4pm when funky awakes unless something happens he calls me earlier (ops was at 2pm)-funny enough I was so exhausted that I slept from 2pm (like he did) and than phone call at 3pm -you cannot imagine how I jumped I thought the worse-as soon as I pick up phone Nigel said-good news and than I relaxed!
I am saying that as maybe her bunny still have chance!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I have never been in such a state as I was this morning, I think it was the lack of confidence from the other vet about the high risk the op posed to Barney due to his age I really wasn't sure I was doing the right thing.
> 
> First hurdle over, Barney is fit/healthy enough for the op. He is of no higher risk than Betty.
> 
> ...


I am glad they both healthy and fit-do you know what time they wi go under Anesthetic?


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Sending good luck wishes to your bunnies xx


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope they get on ok today thinking of you. i understand how you feel as mine was not that long ago once they are home youl feel much more relaxed.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I have never been in such a state as I was this morning, I think it was the lack of confidence from the other vet about the high risk the op posed to Barney due to his age I really wasn't sure I was doing the right thing.
> 
> First hurdle over, Barney is fit/healthy enough for the op. He is of no higher risk than Betty.
> 
> ...


Made me laugh out loud!! We are the same. We send a bag of goodies - pellets, hay, herbs. We leave a fleecy blanket too.

On Monday, we had to take one of our older buns in as an emergency - she had bloat, for reasons unknown. Went in a rush. My daughteer stripped off and left her sweatshirt!"!

We always attach a little laminated "spiel" - photos, names and info about each bunny, to the carry case. They then put it on their cage.

We try and send bonded pairs - and trios - as the bunny tends to recover quicker (doesn't work if they are on a drip though ), and there is always the nagging doubt that they might operate on the wrong one.

The vets are used to us, and with several bunnies, we must be good for business.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Made me laugh out loud!! We are the same. We send a bag of goodies - pellets, hay, herbs. We leave a fleecy blanket too.
> 
> On Monday, we had to take one of our older buns in as an emergency - she had bloat, for reasons unknown. Went in a rush. My daughteer stripped off and left her sweatshirt!"!
> 
> ...


I took of my jumper to give funky in his box as he didn't have his towel.
I see a lot of people here very committed to bunnies like we are -makes me feel really happy as buns apparently are most abused pets in uk-sad


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's great that you look after yours so well, but you are right - so many are bought as pets for children. The kids soon get bored, and bunny is left to live and die in a little box at the end of the garden, often living out their days in unimaginable squalor.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> It's great that you look after yours so well, but you are right - so many are bought as pets for children. The kids soon get bored, and bunny is left to live and die in a little box at the end of the garden, often living out their days in unimaginable squalor.


Rabbits were never at the top of my list as a pet. I've always had dogs, then a stray cat came along and now rabbits. I have been gobsmacked at the statistics being so high of pet rabbits being neglected to the point of cruelty.

If I take on the responsibility of any animal I will look after it to the best of my ability. These forums are fabulous for me because I can ask for advice everyone has their own ideas but we all have one thing in common the welfare of our pets.

I have telephoned the vets both have had their operation (neuter and spay) both are doing well. Both have had slow maybe they said long release pain relief. They need to keep Betty overnight and I have to ring at 10:30 in the morning. Nothing to worry about she has to have something else tomorrow, I'm really not sure what was said my head is a bit woolley.

We could bring them home this evening but we would have to take her back tomorrow. However due to the distance we have to travel, it was felt under the circumstances it would be better to pick them both up together tomorrow morning.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg I am so pleased i was keep checking forum every 2mins not kidding to find out if they are ok.
It will be less stressful for Betty to stay there than travel home and back agai plus they will keep eye on them or you tonight -they will be in good hands!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad they have come through the ops OK. 

It makes sense for them to keep Betty in overnight, if they want to see her tomorrow. Much less stressful. 

If she's drowsy, as they often are after spay, she might not yet be eating independently, and they may be syringe feeding her and giving her gut stims, as well as pain relief.

Hopefully they will give you some (dog) Metacam to give at home for a few days, for any pain.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Glad they are both ok! 

Wishing them a speedy recovery.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad the ops went well


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> Omg I am so pleased i was keep checking forum every 2mins not kidding to find out if they are ok.
> It will be less stressful for Betty to stay there than travel home and back agai plus they will keep eye on them or you tonight -they will be in good hands!


Sorry, I have been keeping myself busy. I have stripped their outdoor hutches right down and given them a thorough clean. I have also thoroughly cleaned their litter trays and brought them in ready to set up tomorrow morning before we go to collect them.

tbh I am pleased they are staying there tonight, as you say they are in good hands.



Summersky said:


> Glad they have come through the ops OK.
> 
> It makes sense for them to keep Betty in overnight, if they want to see her tomorrow. Much less stressful.
> 
> ...


Of course there is the unnecessary stress of travelling backwards and forwards tbh I didn't think about the stress, I was thinking about her being in pain and having to travel.

I think it was you who suggested I ask for a few days pain relief for them. I did mention it on the phone this afternoon.

I just hope by tomorrow they will be well on the road to recovery. Their indoor pens are ready for them, I just have to add their food and water that sort of thing which I will do just prior to picking them up so when they go into their pens I am not going to be disturbing them.

poor little sods.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It will all be worth it in the end.  But, by crikey, it's nerve wracking.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad it all went smoothly, staying in the vets is a good idea cos it just gives them a chance to get eating and passing poops better, one less thing to worry about


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I think I got myself in a state because of our new vet suggesting Barney was too old and the fact that I don't know much about rabbits, so I wasn't sure I was doing the right thing.

It will be worth it in the end. 

Next hurdle bonding :yikes:

I have informed Bernie of their progress and I will keep her in the loop.

Many thanks guys for being there for me and supporting me.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It'll be fine! It might be a breeze!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> It'll be fine! It might be a breeze!


I think you may be referring to the bonding when the time comes. I hope so early indications appear to be good, they haven't shown any signs of aggression towards each other although Betty has always been in her run.

I don't think I will settle properly now until they are both home, I have fully set up their indoor pens and got hay everywhere. I'm going to have to vac their room before 9:00am as we are hoping to set off then. We have a few things to do on route so we should be almost there by 10:30am, when I will give the vets a ring.

Worse case scenario we will have to come home and go back again a bit later. Ideally I would like them home by lunchtime, if we don't set off until after 10:30 it will be early afternoon when we get back. It sounds a bit selfish of us but we are having a new garage door installed today and the paving slabs for the patio are arriving this afternoon. We need to make sure these are left on our drive because tomorrow all the grit sand and type 1 stone (MOT) is arriving. :yikes:

I wanted all the work to coincide with having the rabbits neutered so they would be inside and away from all of the work being carried out. When they go back out they will have a nice play area (albeit in separate hutches and runs until I can bond them in about 8 weeks time).

As if that lot isn't enough one of my cats is currently on treatment, in fact I will have to go and give him his morning meds.

I will update this thread when they are home and if possible post some photos, I don't want to cause them any unnecessary stress, so I may wait before taking photos.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are home, very subdued. Both pee'd on their lovely new soft cushion pads which are now being washed. :thumbsup: that's one function that is working normally.

Barney has eaten some wild rocket leaves and some corriander. Betty has had a couple of strands of Hay, at the moment she has not touched the fresh green leaf food.

There was a delay in picking them up because whilst Betty is eating a little it wasn't enough so they were syringe feeding her. I have to keep a close eye on her to make sure food is going in one end and out of the other.

I have to keep an eye on her wound for signs of reddening, or swelling.

The total bill was just over £286.00. That included their ops, overnight stay and vaccinations.

When we arrived home the new garage door and facias have been done, absolutely no mess at all. Just waiting for the paving stones to arrive.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have just offered Betty some herbs that she seemed not to be eating and she has started munching on them. I have left her alone now as she is laying down for a nap. Both of them are as close as they can get to each other. Bless em.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I have just offered Betty some herbs that she seemed not to be eating and she has started munching on them. I have left her alone now as she is laying down for a nap. Both of them are as close as they can get to each other. Bless em.


It is comforting for them to be next to each other as ops was stressful for them.
Good Betty is eating.like you mention I would leave them alone (keeping eye but not to often) as they need to recover
We have baby bunny since Monday and first few days he wouldn't eat if I sat in the room -as soon as I left he was going to his bowl.he was also hiding in the corner o his cage so I left him alone-just pretend i was watching tv an than check on him-now he is coming to middle of cage and look through when Barbie is out.
I used to stress out Funky-if he wouldn't eat I would give him meds and than I will be sitting and try to feed him -vet told me to stop doing that as that's stress him out!i wanted best but turned it was very bad thing to do


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I have just offered Betty some herbs that she seemed not to be eating and she has started munching on them. I have left her alone now as she is laying down for a nap. Both of them are as close as they can get to each other. Bless em.


It's good that she is eating a bit.

Sometimes, waggling some fresh under their nose can make them snatch it and eat. Just keep trying to tempt her.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have just checked on them again and given them a rabbit treat each Barney came towards me so I offered him the treat and stroked him. He got tucked in straight away, Betty is more tentative but interested.

As you say Funky, left alone and they will eat, Betty has eaten all her fresh green leafy veg and it looks as though she has eaten some hay unless she has just walked on it, chances are if she has walked on it she will have had a munch on it.

It is strange how things turn out, I was more worried about Barney being done than Betty due to their ages, but Barney is doing really well so far so good and it seems to be Betty who is taking longer to pull through. Obviously with her op being more invasive she is going to take a bit more time.

I have some fresh herbs and fresh veg for them tomorrow, I daren't over do it with leafy green veg. I am just sticking to their usual daily portions.

No doubt this time next week I will have forgotten these few days.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes that what we always have been told than doe would need longer time for recovery as the surgery is more complicated than with bucks.
Hopefully both of them recover very quickly.
Barbie has had her ops on 19th April-when I have seen her over weekend in rspca she wasn't really eating-only bit of carrot didnt eat her pellets at all-the same on Sunday,than I called everyday and have been told she getting better but still not eating great-i could take her home on Thursday as by than she was eating all her fresh veg pellets and hay(-she was rescue bunny not mine bunny being in there by the way). It took her 4 or 5 dates before she started eating everything.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> Yes that what we always have been told than doe would need longer time for recovery as the surgery is more complicated than with bucks.
> Hopefully both of them recover very quickly.
> Barbie has had her ops on 19th April-when I have seen her over weekend in rspca she wasn't really eating-only bit of carrot didnt eat her pellets at all-the same on Sunday,than I called everyday and have been told she getting better but still not eating great-i could take her home on Thursday as by than she was eating all her fresh veg pellets and hay(-she was rescue bunny not mine bunny being in there by the way). It took her 4 or 5 dates before she started eating everything.


Thank you for letting me know that it can take another few days before she is eating properly again.

Just popped into their room to check on them. Barney was tucking into his Hay. Betty seems a bit more alert. They haven't touched their pellets, but I'm not too concerned at this stage as they have eaten their normal daily quota of fresh veg and a bit of hay, not sure how much hay. Plus Betty had a syringe feed at the vets this morning.

I was trying to watch a film but I'm a bit agitated. We will probably have an early night.

The paving slabs never arrived, apparently the delivery van broke down  yeh, yeh whatever, I suppose it sounds better than whoops we forgot about your order. Apparently they are being delivered tomorrow morning first drop. I know the garden sounds off topic but we are having it done mainly for the pets, so the cats can have their outdoor pen up and both buns can have their hutches next to each other. There should be ample room for new housing for them once they are bonded.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It's taken my does at least three days to start eating ok after a spay. Hay always seems to be popular  and Sainsburys Herb Salad strangely enough. Some other brands contain chives so avoid them. It all sounds really positive :thumbsup:

Did they give you pain relief for Betty to use at home?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's normal for them to be more picky for a few days, but as long as you can tempt them with something, and you can see that she is pooing, that is OK. 

If she weren't eating at all, then you can always make up a slurry of pellets with cooled boiled water, and syringe feed. Alternatively, the vet can provide recovery food - eg critical care - to mix up in the same way.

By the sounds of it though, Betty is doing OK, which is great.  

Nervewracking though, isn't it?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We will be taking our bunny baby for castration in August -I cannot bear the thought he needs to go unde anaesthetic:yikes: after loosing one bunny it is difficult to not worry
I have completely out of topic question-what is agouti mean? We have bunny and in markings is saying agouti but have no idea-my husband doesn't know either


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I did ask for pain relief when I spoke to them on the phone the first day of their op. I also asked again for pain relief when we picked them up. I was told they have had enough to last them as its a slow release pain relief they have been given.

I have been keeping a close eye on them for any signs of pain, which they don't seem to be they just seemed to be uncertain of their surroundings which I felt was normal.

Both have pee'd and poo'd, both were eager for their food this morning, both have eaten hay and both are more active and alert. 

You wouldn't believe the relief I am feeling right now.


Funky I hope all goes well for your little one in August. If you had have mentioned the one you lost while mine were going through it, I'd be on valium now. I can really understand you being anxious and apprehensive.

I will be honest I feel mine have pulled through, but I will never go through that again, seriously I have lost a dress size, any pet rabbits I get in the future will be from a rescue a bonded pair all done and dusted.

My two flaming stink. I have placed newspaper down under a piece of carpet I cut to size. Dont think the carpet was a good idea. I'll try clean it and see if its good enough to use again, otherwise it will be newspaper and pet blankets only. Pet and baby blankets are easier to throw in the wash and dry. They are as cheap as chips too from the poundstretcher type shops.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Are they not litter trained? You could get an under bed plastic storage box, full it with wood pellet cat litter or care fresh and handfuls of hay and treats to encourage them to pee in that instead?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> Are they not litter trained? You could get an under bed plastic storage box, full it with wood pellet cat litter or care fresh and handfuls of hay and treats to encourage them to pee in that instead?


No they are not really litter trained. I put litter boxes in their outdoor hutches a few weeks ago and Barney is doing really well, he does poo and pee in there but does still drop the odd poo ball as he walks. Betty has poo'd in her litter tray overnight but she has been weeing up the walls of her hutch so I wasn't expecting miricles when they came indoors. That's why I put the large thick plastic sheeting under their crates.

I will continue to use litter trays but for me it isn't the bee all and end all as they will be outdoor rabbits. Its just going to be hard work while they are indoors to keep the smell at bay. Hopefully they will be in their hutches by next weekend.

 what we do eh for the love of pets.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I wasn't going to post anymore on this thread as they are both doing extremely well this morning. I just thought I would add that I have now seen Betty readily eating her pellets.

I went in to clean them out, I got way laid due to all the building material arriving. I am just going to wait a bit longer so she can have her fill. Then start to clean them out.

Can I let them out of their crates (separately of course) while I clean them out, or should they be kept in their crates during their recovery period. This is day two after their op.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I they cannot catch their wounds on anything or jump (sofas footstool etc) i would let tchem out for few minutes while cleaning


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> I they cannot catch their wounds on anything or jump (sofas footstool etc) i would let tchem out for few minutes while cleaning


They are in a bedroom that only has crates, cat trees and a cupboard I keep the pets things in, nothing else.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Betty had wee'd in her litter tray, it was swimming. Also a wee outside the litter tray. Barney wee'd on his blanket and in his pet bed but not in his litter tray.

They are both nice and clean, Barney has a nice clean blanket his soiled one is being washed. Loads of poo balls to sweep out too so they really are doing well.

Betty rolled over so I was able to see her wound, its been coated with green antiseptic stuff and the wound itself is so tiny may be half an inch and very neat, the area is normal skin colouring. Fingers crossed I can keep her free from infection. 

Betty got a bit fed up, towards the end just as I finished. I wouldn't say aggressive just a leave me alone now stomp. I lightly stroked her head and have left them both having a nap.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You can let them out for a bit but keep an eye that they don't jump around too much


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> You can let them out for a bit but keep an eye that they don't jump around too much


Barney had a bit of a walk round then took himself back into his crate. When I cleaned Betty's crate out she had a look but didn't come out of her crate.

Dandilion Salad at Sainsbury's is about £4.00 for a tiny bag. I got two bags of Dandilion Delight from our local pet shop £2 something for the same size bag. I know I only saved a couple of quid. I pay just over £5.00 for quite a nice size bag of Timothy Hay, the Woodland forage is around £5.00 too but the bag is much bigger than the (if) one portion size at Sainsbury's.

Their room proper stinks. I have opened the window and put slow release air freshners in their room. I will clean their crates again this evening after dinner, so they are nice fresh and clean for tonight. I could clean them every hour or so but they need to rest.

Having said that Betty has been playing with her pet bed climbing into it then digging for England, coming back out and pushing it around. Its a very soft easily collapsable hideaway pet bed so she isn't having to over stretch or jump about. She will have destroyed it before long.

I'm going to get them some bordem breaker type toys tomorrow, I think they will be ready to play a little by then.


----------

